# Benifit Auction.. OPEN NOW AND BID



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

So you all know Ryan has had some medical issues. Well those put him out of work for a little bit.. He needs a bit of our help. He has been there for all of us more then once so lets show him so love in return for all he has done..

Heres hows its ganna work..Auction will be public.. bid must be made here.. only bids are to be posted.. no bullshitting.. Payment must be made within 7 days of auction end.. You flake on this, your pure shit, so if you bid you better pay.. Payment can be money order or paypal(cover the fees please) You can make the payment directly to ryan if you would like. I will cover shipping. 

first up. ends Aug 13th 11:00pm my time..9:00pm board time..
76 caprice, doughs 4 pump 4 dump set, a set of pegasus 1109 wheels and not pictured a 75 caprice resin front end conversion kit.. 









Now dont be cheap asses.. Bid well.. this is going to help Ryan.. Ill see what else i can pull together to do another one..Pm me with any questions..

Forgot to add in.This isnt just me here.The pump set was donated by the man Jon aka Dough...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I truly appreciate this man, you don't even know what this means to me. Hopefully i am able to return the favor someday down the line.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

damn thats nice of you


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

$30.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

$35


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

40


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Damn, thats some stand up stuff guys its always great to see how amazing people can be..... 
comon guys bid big , you cant get much of a better cause than this to help out another great guy !!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

$45.00


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

$47.00


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

You Know I'm down till the POUND' $50.00


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks everyone for there bids and helping Ryan out.. 

I was just notified of a typo.. The kit is a 76 caprice not 75 that it says up top.. Not to worry though.. I will also include a resin 75 front end.. Sorry for the typo.. I suck at typing, spelling, reading, hell most everything..LoL.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

my bid is $60.00


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

hey eany extras with the kit


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mexicali_@Aug 10 2008, 10:56 PM~11312057
> *hey eany extras with the kit
> *


 :uh: are you for real!?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

non reading newbs!


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

sory Im a rookey at this


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

$75


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 11 2008, 12:07 PM~11313697
> *$75
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Rick ! Bro i am in a money pinch over here under some famliy problems ! I would turly like to help this get t he most it can for Ryan ! Ryan has hooked me up a time or 2 and also a great modeler to shot the shit with. You also have gave me a ton hook ups and i feel bad not being able to help this cause so if it would be alright to you i would like to make up a package and after this deal is over donate it and all money earned can be sent to Ryan and Sabrina. Not only is he out of work but their bills wont stay away cause he's out of work ! 

This is are time to come together as a hobby commuitee and turely help someone out and to do it with out asking for something in return ! DO IT CAUSE ITS THE RIGHT THING TO DO ! 

So if this is cool with you and not step in your spot light i would like to get a package together to help out also !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Dave.. I sent you a pm...

The next auction will be for the new 69 Nova kit.. Dontated by 85 biarittz.. Thanks Charles for the donation. 

Looks like Drnitrus has the bid now at $75.00


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Rick get ahold of me i have something for this. Would rather donate to the cause then add to the stock pile i have.


----------



## C.M.B.I. (Jun 12, 2008)

Rick awsome idea homie!! We want in on this action too... We have a nice package set off to the side and ready to auction off.. Get at T-jay or Jordan on MSN so we can set up a time to start....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

_Bump for the bids.... Let's get this auction up and runnin proper!!  _


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn bro this is some A class stuff right here
if i had some cash i would so be in on this
yo hit me up i might have some goodies to throw in for the next item on bid :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 11 2008, 11:56 AM~11314515
> *Hey  Rick  !  Bro  i  am  in  a  money pinch  over  here  under  some  famliy  problems  !  I  would  turly  like  to  help    this get t he  most  it  can  for  Ryan  !    Ryan  has  hooked  me  up  a  time  or  2  and  also  a  great  modeler  to  shot the  shit  with.  You  also  have  gave  me  a  ton  hook ups  and  i feel  bad  not  being  able  to    help  this  cause  so  if  it  would  be  alright    to  you  i  would  like  to  make  up  a package  and  after  this  deal  is  over  donate  it  and  all  money  earned  can  be  sent to  Ryan  and  Sabrina.  Not  only  is  he  out  of  work  but  their  bills  wont  stay  away  cause  he's  out  of  work !
> 
> This  is  are  time  to  come together  as  a  hobby  commuitee  and turely  help  someone out  and  to  do it  with out  asking  for  something  in  return !   DO  IT CAUSE  ITS  THE  RIGHT THING TO  DO !
> ...


amen.Im donating 5 bucks.not alot but if we all donate something.it will add up.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Can we move on to the next auction now???


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I suppose it would be up to the bidders.. Do you all want to end the first and start the next? Let each auction run 24 hrs? Its up to all of you.. we have at least three more auctions set ready to go..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

I dont see anyone else bidding on this one, LETS MOVE ON!!! watcha got next?!?! :cheesy:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

i say 1 day n a half to 2 days at least. (i kno im ready for the dually. lol)


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

phatras PM ME WHERE TO SEND SOME MONEY 

A PAYPAL ADDY OR YOUR PAYPAL ADDY 

I GOT $15-$20 IN MY PAYPAL I CAN SEND


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

lets getta move on it !!! lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

my paypal addy is [email protected] 

no need to rack up fees by pin balling money around the country, lol.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

whats the nest item up for grabs!!??!! :cheesy:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

^ im with him! lol


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yes send money directly to ryan at [email protected] Guess this on is over with drnitrus for the win..

next item dontated by 85biarittz
New 69 Nova ss kit and a 25 dollar gift certificate to scaledreams.com









we will let it go 24hrs before ending the auction.. then the dually will be up...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 12 2008, 07:26 PM~11327883
> *my paypal addy is [email protected]
> 
> no need to rack up fees by pin balling money around the country, lol.
> *


  

i sent you a little hope it helps, from qbmorrison


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 12 2008, 06:55 PM~11328099
> *yes send money directly to ryan at [email protected] Guess this on is over with drnitrus for the win..
> 
> next item dontated by 85biarittz
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: i'll [email protected] 55!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 12 2008, 09:21 PM~11328283
> *
> 
> i sent you a little hope it helps, from qbmorrison
> *


every little bit helps bro. It's very much appreciated. I'm out of work for probably 3 weeks it looks like at least.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 12 2008, 10:35 PM~11328424
> *:0  :cheesy: i'll [email protected] 55!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 you won! move on to the next. :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 09:06 PM~11328760
> *:0  you won! move on to the next. :biggrin:
> *


^ im with stupid. lol. j/k bro. but i agree! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Aug 12 2008, 11:08 PM~11328775
> *^ im with stupid. lol. j/k bro. but i agree!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 12 2008, 08:06 PM~11328760
> *:0  you won! move on to the next. :biggrin:
> *


hahaha! yeah! :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

You guys this is not a whore thread!!!! Be patient and let each auction take it's course!!! 

I know some of you are excited to get your hands on certain items up for auction... but please have some respect and keep the cluttering posts to a minimal so the auctions can be better kept track of! Thanks!!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 12 2008, 07:35 PM~11328424
> *:0  :cheesy: i'll [email protected] 55!! :biggrin:
> *


ttt lets help a homie out guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

A little longer left on this one.. You guys ganna let the canuck have it without a fight... :roflmao: 

Im taking the pics now and will post the next one in about hour and a half..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 13 2008, 05:52 PM~11336577
> *A little longer left on this one.. You guys ganna let the canuck have it without a fight...  :roflmao:
> 
> Im taking the pics now and will post the next one in about hour and a half..
> *


 hno:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 13 2008, 04:52 PM~11336577
> *A little longer left on this one.. You guys ganna let the canuck have it without a fight...  :roflmao:
> 
> Im taking the pics now and will post the next one in about hour and a half..
> *


HAHAHA!! i hate hockey! hahaha!  :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Linc you are the winner on the second auction.. send payment to [email protected] and pm me on what you would like.. 

Heres the next one..
MIC dually project.. need finished.. only body and frame are included. 
three cans of kustom colors.. grey base, tanglo color coat, and clear coat
tube of white putty
bottle of Bondene..
This one was donated by Mayhemkustomz aka Scott..

























figured i would clear this up to.. the dually has a ton of work done to it.. all of it top notch.. It does need finished.. It has a one off caddy front end, supra tails, and all doors open and are hinged. The front end and tail need units scratch built to fit them or kit units modified to fit.. The pass side front door has a hinge that has come loose. This project will be killer when done just need some work to get it there..

This auction will go for 24 hours as well.. Next up we have a nice combo from CMBI..


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

oh shit! man..i got 50 on this.  even tho it wont be enough. lol.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 13 2008, 09:35 PM~11337333
> *Linc you are the winner on the second auction.. send payment to [email protected] and pm me on what you would like..
> 
> Heres the next one..
> ...




Hopefully this goes to a good home, for a good cause. I paid allot for it but didnt have the time needed to mess with it. So help out one of the best builders on this board and bid!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

ill go 60


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh yea I should mention.. If you are not in the lower 48 states I can not ship the paint.. USPS only does are to canada now and paints are a no no.. Sorry guys..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

if you package it well, they won't know  I got a customer that orders cases of tamiya and he lives in france, i have to double box it so you can't hear them rattle, lol. 

and that caddy dually is a NICE package, whoever get's that is a lucky dog!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I'VE SHIPPED THE NEW TESTOR PAINT WORLDWIDE WITHOUT A PROBLEM. SHOULD BE FINE SHIPPING IT.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I dont know man.. A spray can going air mail if something does happen with it I really dont want to be the one that had the paint can explode midair.. or be the one who gets there package opened at the border and a huge fine..

If you check out www.usps.com they have recently gone to air mail to canada.. that why they no longer allow the paint. also if you look at the fines for getting caught..Not worth it to me.. Ryan If you want I will ship this to you and you can ship it anywhere but I personally do not want to be caught doing it..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

if I win it.... ill give the paint to someone in the states :biggrin:

I have too much paint already!!! lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAMN IT MAN ! I wish i wasn't broke i would chase down that MIC CREW CUT kit ! 

Who's next in line for the Auction ?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 10 2008, 10:23 PM~11311771
> *my bid is $60.00
> *



lol $60 woah man itz a 10 dollar kit


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

i want that doolie sooooo bad,lack of cash tho sucks !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 13 2008, 11:09 PM~11338235
> *I dont know man.. A spray can going air mail if something does happen with it I really dont want to be the one that had the paint can explode midair.. or be the one who gets there package opened at the border and a huge fine..
> 
> If you check out www.usps.com they have recently gone to air mail to canada.. that why they no longer allow the paint. also if you look at the fines for getting caught..Not worth it to me.. Ryan If you want I will ship this to you and you can ship it anywhere but I personally do not want to be caught doing it..
> *



Me being in the Aviation feild of work, it's def not worth getting caught not disclosing that your shipping paint. Nor is it worth the risk of inguring pilots and multi million dollar airplanes. If need be i will replace the paint with a set of wheels.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Aug 14 2008, 01:56 PM~11343360
> *lol $60 woah man itz a 10 dollar kit
> *


lol blaze now you need to go back and look at the pic homie
look at all the extras that came with it. 
and if you notice it went to dr nitrus for 75.00
besides its for a good cause


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Aug 14 2008, 02:38 PM~11343781
> *Me being in the Aviation feild of work, it's def not worth getting caught not disclosing that your shipping paint.  Nor is it worth the risk of inguring pilots and multi million dollar airplanes.  If need be i will replace the paint with a set of wheels.
> *


I used to work in the aviation field and also was hazmat certified to ship dangerous goods and mayhem is right.
trust me you get caught it is yo ass !!!!!!!
I would ship it as a legal haz mat shipment . the paperwork is a pain and it costs more but when you weigh that against the fines if caught its alot easier.
just a suggestion


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 14 2008, 04:19 PM~11344156
> *lol blaze now you need to go back and look at the pic homie
> look at all the extras that came with it.
> and if you notice it went to dr nitrus for 75.00
> ...



Yeah, he was high anyways!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Aug 14 2008, 03:44 PM~11344368
> *Yeah, he was high anyways!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
lol I was thinkin it but was not gonna say it


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Aug 14 2008, 12:56 PM~11343360
> *lol $60 woah man itz a 10 dollar kit
> *


get out of the topic..

Mademan your the high bidder so far.. everyone get in your bids this ends in a few hours..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Bid before it ends!


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

$65


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 14 2008, 06:06 PM~11346107
> *$65
> *


67.50


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 13 2008, 11:24 PM~11340090
> *if I win it.... ill give the paint to someone in the states  :biggrin:
> 
> I have too much paint already!!! lol
> *



i'll take the paints...i need those colors too..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Guys little more then ten minutes left in the dually auction.. Get your bids in now if you want it.. it ends at 7:35 board time..


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Congrats to the winner. I hope i see that thing built soon.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

mademan is the winner at 67.50.. Ryan Mike will be sending you a money order.. 

next up is a nice lot from The northern boys in CMBI. Thanks T-jay and Jordan..
Monte carlo kit, pegasus 1109 wheel set, and some junk 4 yo trunk(amps, speakers, pumps, etched backing plate)









Same deal with this one.. it will go 24hrs...


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 14 2008, 06:43 PM~11346916
> *mademan is the winner at 67.50.. send payment to ryan [email protected]
> 
> next up is a nice lot from The northern boys in CMBI. Thanks T-jay and Jordan..
> ...



25.00


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 14 2008, 09:43 PM~11346916
> *mademan is the winner at 67.50.. Ryan Mike will be sending you a money order..
> 
> next up is a nice lot from The northern boys in CMBI. Thanks T-jay and Jordan..
> ...






35


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Come on people!! We got a Monte kit some wires, Resin tv for your dash, Resin Kicker amps and some Kicker subs, Not to mention the pumps and Chevy backing plates!!! Let's help Ryan out and get this auction flowing hardstyle...


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

comon guys its only money !!!! your helpin a brother out  that would do the same for anyone else here


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll go 40.00


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Great idea. seems everyone is coming together nicely to help ryan out! A free bump.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

As of next week some time the MO. M.C.B.A. MEMBERS will be offering up a well stocked Auction package ! 

Big C , IBUILDMYOWN , and My self have all donated a stack of kits and as soon Big Jim's kit get here we will post up the pics and let you guys go to town ! 

We know its not much but if just a little money will let Ryan and Sabrina get a night out to take it easy and not worry for hours then are gifts will be well worth the cost of his friend ship to us all !


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2008, 06:30 PM~11354292
> *As  of  next  week  some  time  the  MO.  M.C.B.A.  MEMBERS  will  be  offering  up  a  well stocked  Auction  package !
> 
> Big  C ,  IBUILDMYOWN , and  My self  have  all  donated  a  stack  of  kits  and  as  soon  Big  Jim's  kit  get  here  we  will  post  up  the  pics  and  let  you  guys  go  to  town !
> ...


got em packed up dave will send em your way tomorrow.should be a nice lot of stuff.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2008, 06:30 PM~11354292
> *As  of  next  week  some  time  the  MO.  M.C.B.A.  MEMBERS  will  be  offering  up  a  well stocked  Auction  package !
> 
> Big  C ,  IBUILDMYOWN , and  My self  have  all  donated  a  stack  of  kits  and  as  soon  Big  Jim's  kit  get  here  we  will  post  up  the  pics  and  let  you  guys  go  to  town !
> ...


heh, looks like this little sequence of events may lead me to losing my job, so nights out will be slim to none for a long while


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 15 2008, 03:23 PM~11353400
> *I'll go 40.00
> *


Sorry guys was busy and couldnt get back on here in time for the end.. 

Old low&slo wins it.. 40.00 pm me your address and ill get it where it needs to be.. Send payment to ryan at [email protected] Thanks...

Next auction will be listed in a few.. its a built ride...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Heres the next one..

donated by Raystrey.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 15 2008, 09:11 PM~11355372
> *Sorry guys was busy and couldnt get back on here in time for the end..
> 
> Old low&slo wins it.. 40.00 pm me your address and ill get it where it needs to be.. Send payment to ryan at [email protected] Thanks...
> ...


thanks  
I will send out a money order out monday.
please pm me a address to send it too.
thanks CMBI !!!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 15 2008, 10:12 PM~11356247
> *thanks
> I will send out a money order out monday.
> please pm me a address to send it too.
> ...


Your welcome man, enjoy it ! :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

whats the status of the mic dually


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 14 2008, 07:18 PM~11346211
> *67.50
> *


Mademan won the dually


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 15 2008, 10:12 PM~11356247
> *thanks
> I will send out a money order out monday.
> please pm me a address to send it too.
> ...



No Homie Thank You!!!!! Your package will be in the mail by the end of the weekend!.... _*Good luck Ryan We hope this helps a little!*_


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

can i bid


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2008, 04:30 PM~11354292
> *As  of  next  week  some  time  the  MO.  M.C.B.A.  MEMBERS  will  be  offering  up  a  well stocked  Auction  package !
> 
> Big  C ,  IBUILDMYOWN , and  My self  have  all  donated  a  stack  of  kits  and  as  soon  Big  Jim's  kit  get  here  we  will  post  up  the  pics  and  let  you  guys  go  to  town !
> ...


i got something to toss in too fucker........


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 15 2008, 04:47 PM~11354372
> *heh, looks like this little sequence of events may lead me to losing my job, so nights out will be slim to none for a long while
> *



damn bro 
its looking bad but im sure we can help out
and im sure that you'll find a way to get a job
sorry to hear that


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

ttt for a homie in need of some of our help!  :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

5.00 for the bomb


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

come on guys put some money on this one.. Theres a killer resin body up next.. a little over an hur left on this one so bid it up...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 16 2008, 05:15 PM~11360865
> *come on guys put some money on this one.. Theres a killer resin body up next.. a little over an hur left on this one so bid it up...
> *


its only an hour left?! lets move on! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i won ?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

theres an hour left. since no one else seems to be bidding..
ill bid 10...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 16 2008, 02:34 PM~11360965
> *theres an hour left. since no one else seems to be bidding..
> ill bid 10...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

tick, tock tick tock....


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

4 minutes left.. get in your bids...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 16 2008, 02:34 PM~11360965
> *theres an hour left. since no one else seems to be bidding..
> ill bid 10...
> *


looks like u won this one


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Heres the next one..

Donated by bigbearlocos
1962 chevy biscayne 409
Moddified resin body. converted from an altered wheel base ot stock wheels base. includes 62 belair donor kit









Also your choice of gold or chrome deeks wire inserts..


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

30


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

40


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT to help a homie.... i'd bid if i could


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

41


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

45. :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 16 2008, 07:19 PM~11361563
> *Heres the next one..
> 
> Donated by bigbearlocos
> ...



*Hey fellas, there is no other 62 biscayne out there that i know of, 
If someone bids 50 or more i'll make it both sets of herb deeks, 
the chrome & gold ones. Herb Deeks sells them on ebay for over $20 ea.
So you are getting a great deal here.
I've put these pics of 1:1 real 62 biscaynes to get you excited. this resin kit will look 
awesome either lowrider or a hotrod with a big 502 motor on it.
So please bid more and let's help out Ryan. Kool*


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i'll do $51 for Ryan and the deeks! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 17 2008, 03:14 PM~11365949
> *i'll do $51 for Ryan and the deeks! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Link, every little bit helps.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

glad to help, I am sure Ryan would do the same for us. And, this is a nice package! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 17 2008, 03:20 PM~11365965
> *glad to help, I am sure Ryan would do the same for us. And, this is a nice package! :biggrin:
> *


I know Ryan would help out anyone that is in need, We are one big Familia here on LIL. and it is a great package.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 17 2008, 04:14 PM~11365949
> *i'll do $51 for Ryan and the deeks! :biggrin:
> *



Linc wins another one.. Congrats man.. Send ryan payment and pm bigbear you shipping info..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

The next auction will be soon.. Its a lot of stuff from MCBA MO.. Once they get it all set up we will get that one up.. Thanks to everyone who has put there money and stuff up for the cause.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*THIS PACKAGE DEAL COME FROM THE MO CHAPTER OF M.C.B.A. !*

In this package you get 9 kits, 1 promo , 1 set of wire wheels , a pre wired dist. set , and a package of 30 drill bits ! Items in this package make there way from BIG C * Chris* , Ibuildmyown *BIG JIM*,and myself Minidreams Inc.*David*.

Its not much but like we said maybe it will bring in enough money to help Ryan and is family has a night out to the moives, a bite to eat and a few hours of no worries ! 


















































Ryan if there was anything else we could do bro i will try ! Take care and best wishes from you MO CHAPTER BROTHERS !


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

$45.00


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats alot of stuff :0


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Hell yea an old school Scale Dreams product.. 

How long is this running for? 24hrs like the rest?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 19 2008, 02:26 PM~11382956
> *Hell yea an old school Scale Dreams product..
> 
> How long is this running for? 24hrs like the rest?
> *



Thats your call Rick ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 19 2008, 02:03 PM~11382704
> *THIS  PACKAGE DEAL  COME  FROM  THE  MO  CHAPTER  OF  M.C.B.A. !
> 
> In  this  package  you  get  9  kits, 1  promo , 1 set  of  wire wheels , a pre wired  dist. set , and  a  package  of  30  drill bits  !  Items  in  this  package  make  there  way  from  BIG  C * Chris* , Ibuildmyown *BIG JIM*,and  myself Minidreams Inc.*David*.
> ...


 BUMP FOR NEW PAGE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 19 2008, 02:05 PM~11382723
> *$45.00
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

now that's a nice lot of stuff right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

$55.00 :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

$66.00
Where are all the other MCBA boys when a fellow member needs some help!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Aug 19 2008, 02:22 PM~11384134
> *$66.00
> Where are all the other MCBA boys when a fellow member needs some help!
> *


haha! they put up this nice loot to help the homie cause they dont have the cash! haha! they're doing their part!  :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 19 2008, 06:02 PM~11384487
> *haha! they put up this nice loot to help the homie cause they dont have the cash!  haha! they're doing their part!   :biggrin:
> *


I was talking about the west coast crew.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got my stuff in the mail yesterday!!!



TTT


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

75.00


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Aug 19 2008, 03:22 PM~11384134
> *$66.00
> Where are all the other MCBA boys when a fellow member needs some help!
> *


i made small cash donation and bought a little


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 16 2008, 08:19 PM~11361563
> *Heres the next one..
> 
> Donated by bigbearlocos
> ...


i have one of those stahed away somewhere.its not the alt wheel base. :0


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras+Aug 16 2008, 07:19 PM~11361563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you check to see if it's not a 61 instead, i know they made some 61's, R&R has them. But i have never seen a 62 biscayne but i may be wrong. :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Aug 20 2008, 02:49 AM~11391018
> *can you check to see if it's not a 61 instead, i know they made some  61's, R&R has them. But i have never seen a 62 biscayne but i may be wrong.  :dunno:
> *


Mine are in storage but i have the 61 thrue 67 biscaynes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 20 2008, 09:26 AM~11391347
> *Mine are in storage but i have the 61 thrue 67 biscaynes.
> *











:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 20 2008, 08:16 AM~11391534
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Aug 20 2008, 01:49 AM~11391018
> *can you check to see if it's not a 61 instead, i know they made some  61's, R&R has them. But i have never seen a 62 biscayne but i may be wrong.  :dunno:
> *


Model Car World makes some, but not altered


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 20 2008, 09:04 AM~11391819
> *Model Car World makes some, but not altered
> *


  
thats who i got mine from


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*THIS PACKAGE DEAL COME FROM THE MO CHAPTER OF M.C.B.A. !*

In this package you get 9 kits, 1 promo , 1 set of wire wheels , a pre wired dist. set , and a package of 30 drill bits ! Items in this package make there way from BIG C * Chris* , Ibuildmyown *BIG JIM*,and myself Minidreams Inc.*David*.

Its not much but like we said maybe it will bring in enough money to help Ryan and is family has a night out to the moives, a bite to eat and a few hours of no worries ! 


















































Ryan if there was anything else we could do bro i will try ! Take care and best wishes from you MO CHAPTER BROTHERS !






> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 20 2008, 12:40 AM~11390241
> *75.00
> *



Looks like 85 Biarrittz is the highest bidder so far , you guys got a few more hours left so lets stay on track and remember we a helping out a fellow brother !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 20 2008, 02:10 AM~11390493
> *i made small cash donation and bought a little
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 20 2008, 10:36 AM~11392000
> *THIS   PACKAGE DEAL   COME   FROM   THE   MO  CHAPTER   OF  M.C.B.A. !
> 
> In  this   package  you   get   9  kits, 1  promo , 1 set   of  wire wheels , a pre wired  dist. set , and  a  package   of  30  drill bits  !  Items  in  this  package  make  there  way  from   BIG  C * Chris* , Ibuildmyown *BIG JIM*,and  myself Minidreams Inc.*David*.
> ...



Look 85 Biarrittz scored this package with a $75.00 bid ! 

Please get with Rick or Ryan for payment issue and i will get these sent out Tommrow or Saturday ! 


Thanks BIG C , and IBUILDMYOWN for adding to this and help bring in some extra money for Ryan in his time of need !


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

that was a sweet score


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Aug 21 2008, 12:54 PM~11402528
> *that was a sweet score
> *


You played your part in here too ! SO i must say thanks for that aswell !


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

its cool.. let me know if you plan to do another package.. i probaly got a kit or two i have laying around


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

glad i could help a brother out a little.sorry couldnt do more. hope ya get to feeling better soon homie


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

send payment directly to Ryan at [email protected].. 

Ryan I hope this helped you out I know we didnt raise much but hope it gets ya by for a few weeks. If anyone else would like to auction something off for Ryan hit me up..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 21 2008, 01:20 PM~11402757
> *send payment directly to Ryan at [email protected]..
> 
> Ryan I hope this helped you out I know we didnt raise much but hope it gets ya by for a few weeks. If anyone else would like to auction something off for Ryan hit me up..
> *


It helped a ton bro, we really appreciate what everyone has done :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Payment sent Ryan take care.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 21 2008, 01:51 PM~11403030
> *Payment sent Ryan take care.
> *



Package sent ! Thanks ! Be on the look out for a BIG ASS BOX ! 


It was heavy also ! $26.00 dollars in shipping ! LOL ! But worth every cent knowing a we helped a brother out in need ! 

Here's Confirmation # for you ! 

0307 0020 0002 9650 0189

I sent it 2 day ground ! It was to heavy and big for prioty so i went the next quickest route !


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 21 2008, 04:02 PM~11404131
> *Package  sent  !  Thanks  !  Be  on the  look  out  for  a  BIG  ASS  BOX  !
> It  was  heavy  also  !  $26.00  dollars  in  shipping  !  LOL !  But  worth  every cent  knowing  a  we  helped  a  brother  out in  need !
> 
> ...



Thanks Mini will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 20 2008, 05:04 AM~11391819
> *Model Car World makes some, but not altered
> *


 :yes: :yes: one of these days i gotta order some shit from them :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Package arrived yesterday.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i recieved my bicane over the weekend from bigbear

and got the nova and other goodies from Phatras today! thanks guys!

this was an awsome thing to have done for Ryan! Ryan, i hope it helped you out a bit and relieved some stress. I hope all is well and hope to see your store stay open and do well also! Good luck toy you and take care!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: to those who contributed to this and sent donations.


----------

